# Kel-Tec Sub



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone have one of those Kel-Tec folding sub2000's? They look pretty neat, and I've got a glock 9mm from which I could use the mags. Haven't seen or heard any real reviews on them, so I'd like some opinions from you guys before I decide to buy one.


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive had no problems with mine but when I bought it the dealer told me the 9m only came with bereta mags. The 40 cal was the glock mag. Thats been 2 years ago so that might have changed by now. Anyway mine has the bereta mag


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

My buddy bought one a couple months ago. I could see it being a decent little backpack gun, I guess. All in all, it was just a fun little rifle to shoot. Pretty damn accurate, too.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a .40 cal I got in a trade. Shot good but I quickly got rid of it... I hate a cheap plastic Keltec..... Just my opinion


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I had a .40 cal I got in a trade. Shot good but I quickly got rid of it... I hate a cheap plastic Keltec..... Just my opinion


I'm not a fan of the keltec handguns myself, but this looks like something fun to play around with at the range


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Austin said:


> I'm not a fan of the keltec handguns myself, but this looks like something fun to play around with at the range


Get a gsg5 they are just as fun and ammo is much cheaper...:thumbsup:


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh by the way mine is accurate and has never failed to fire. My wife carries a kel-tec and it is also reliable.I used to be a little worried about the cheap kel-tecs also. But after talking to several owners, some of them military and law enforcement, I decided to try them out. So far I think they have been more than worth the money. I own higher priced weapons that are better quality but the kel-tecs shoot everytime. I guess thats all that really matters. Good luck with what ever you decide


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

used one many times, love them, traded it and now cant find them in 40 cal for decent price anywhere. good luck man.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like mine. It's a 9mm that takes Glock magazines. I've never had a problem with it. It's surprising how that little things kicks though. It will put a bruise on your shoulder. Mine takes the G19 magazines. I have G17, G19, and the 33 round Glock magazines for it. It's a lot of fun. Some people bash them.
I've never understood why. It's a good little rifle. I really like the idea of magazine interchangeability. G19, G26, and the Kel-Tec. One magazine will fit all three guns. :thumbup:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I had one for years chambered in 9mm took S&W mags cool gun always functioned well except when loading hollow points the flat nose of the bullet would keep it from feeding but I always enjoyed shooting it ended up trading it a few years back!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

A friend of mine had one, in our experience it was somewhat unreliable. Kel-Tec has always been hit or miss for quality.


----------

